# 13 Steps to Nowhere 2011



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Last year we actually called it the Town of Lakewood Village Haunted House but I have a name now. This year will be soooo much better. I am chomping at the bit!

thanks,
Dan


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

How many actors do you have?


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

remylass said:


> How many actors do you have?


We had 8 last year but are probably going to double up for this season. I am sure this applies for everyone but this video truly does not do the haunt justice. Thanks for watching!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm sure it doesn't. Is this a yard haunt or is it a different building? I didn't catch that from the video.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

This past year was outside with tons of plastic and plywood. The season coming up I plan on incorporating both inside and outside!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good. And it looks like you have a lot of great help. Next year could you also take some daytime shots so we can get a better look at your props? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------

